# Show and Tell



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

I've posted here occasionally but never started a thread before so I hope this works.

This is an album of the quilts I have made. Most of them aren't quilted yet but the tops are finished. I'm supposed to be making a shutterfly book of the pictures but haven't gotten that done yet either!

Does anyone else have albums they want to share?

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.51731236259.74606.678691259&l=3503980871


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They look great! I only have 6 to quilt...this makes me feel better.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Most all this pile of quilt blocks I have done are the 16 patches to get rid of the scrap. I still have the slashing to put in. I have now about emptied the box of little blocks so must move on to other patterns. More scraps to get rid of in the strips. I started strip blocks yesterday and did 2 . 

Your tops look great. I see you have a multi-colored 16 patch.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Lovely quilts, Kim. 

You must not be too far from me if you're talking 'jinny beyer' and 'potomac river'!! It's a small(er) world! lol


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

With all of us VA quilters we should have a get together day!!! I am a bit south of you guys.
Alice in virginia

P.S. GREAT Quilts


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

BusyBees2 said:


> Lovely quilts, Kim.
> 
> You must not be too far from me if you're talking 'jinny beyer' and 'potomac river'!! It's a small(er) world! lol


We live in Alexandria now but just bought a house outside Leesburg. Do you do the Quilter's Quest in November?


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

DW said:


> They look great! I only have 6 to quilt...this makes me feel better.


And I have a medium arm machine and quilting frame. DH bought them for me as it would "pay for itself". I guess it would if I used it, but it's a big pain in the hiney.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Every one of them is just beautiful. You must keep very busy to get that many done. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Wow, awesome quilts. Really inspiring!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW! Beautiful quilts. I especially like the Baltimore Album quilt.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish I could get a closer look at that applique. I love the way you did the 16 patch scrappy with the black sashing, very stained glass looking. Looks to me like you are having way too much fun.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

kimmom2five said:


> We live in Alexandria now but just bought a house outside Leesburg. Do you do the Quilter's Quest in November?


DH works in Alexandria, but we live a bit further south.

Having 4 kids attached to me all the time makes it hard to do the shop hops. Not easy to get out alone for any length of time.

You might be interested to know that in June, one of the local guilds is having Bonnie Hunter (of quiltville.com) as a speaker. Cost is a can of food for the food bank, I think. If you're interested, PM me and I'll share details.

Jennifer


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! I really like the Wizard of Oz quilt. And I can finally appreciate the time it takes to do a quilt now as I just finished the jeans quilt, which is the first one for me.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are all beautiful!!


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

ELOCN said:


> WOW! Beautiful quilts. I especially like the Baltimore Album quilt.


Thanks. That was made from Eleanor Burns Applique In A Day. That was actually the first real quilt I made besides just sewing squares together! I took a class and the instructor fancied the blocks up some. It is all done by machine except for the ruching, the teacher hated doing hand work.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Maura said:


> I wish I could get a closer look at that applique. I love the way you did the 16 patch scrappy with the black sashing, very stained glass looking. Looks to me like you are having way too much fun.


I don't have any close up pictures and the quilt is packed right now because we are moving but I made it from Eleanor Burns Applique In A Day. I made the top 16 years ago but I think you can still get the book.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

BusyBees2 said:


> DH works in Alexandria, but we live a bit further south.
> 
> Having 4 kids attached to me all the time makes it hard to do the shop hops. Not easy to get out alone for any length of time.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've got 5 kids but they are all teenagers now(well the 5th will be in Sept) so I get to run away after they leave for school.
I'll try to send you a PM, I've never sent one before. I'm not sure I'll be able to make it, we are right in the middle of moving and my two oldest graduate from high school in June too.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all!
I kind of go in spurts where I will make several tops very quickly and then might not do anything for a year. These were all made over almost 20 years and I've made a couple of others since I took these pictures.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks. I used to do a lot of applique, all by hand.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad I'm nopt the only one that has a lot of tops dreaming of becoming quilts!

I really, really like the bright circle one!!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

They are lovely. I was feeling a bit inadequate until I read that these were 20 years worth of quilts.


----------

